

The Curse of Contemplation is thinking too much - 46Bit
https://46bit.com/journal/2011/curse-of-contemplation/

======
andrewcooke
learn to meditate. it's pretty much trying as hard as possible to think about
nothing (including not thinking about not thinking about anything). despite
the apparent paradox, it does seem to help.

